# Huawei B593 4g Router Unlock guide needed..



## jenisbob (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

I am trying to unlock My *Huawei B593 4g Router* , so that i can use other carrier 4g internet sim cards....

So Please guide me proper procedures to unlock this device *Huawei B59*3...

Thanks in advance .......

*DC - Unlocker 2 Client 1.00.1074*

Detecting modem :

selection :
manufacturer - Huawei modems
model - Auto detect (recommended)

Interface           : 192.168.200.1
IMEI                : 863168013303319
Firmware            : 11.836.39.10.82
Compile date / time : Sep 29 2012 12:04:27
Hardware ver.       : EM930u-91MD3EM920UM Ver.A
Voice feature       : unknown(read failed)
SIM Lock status     : Locked (CardLock)
Wrong codes entered : 0 (unlock attempts left : 10)

this device is locked!

note: i used last version of dc-unlocker and it's my router picture : 



Please guide 
Thanks


----------



## jenisbob (Dec 10, 2013)

jenisbob said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am trying to unlock My *Huawei B593 4g Router* , so that i can use other carrier 4g internet sim cards....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





There you go! Your unlock code is 36535612 and flash code is 41786751.  IMEI	863168013303319

but this unlock code does not work on me........................


----------



## Luna01 (Feb 19, 2014)

jenisbob said:


> There you go! Your unlock code is 36535612 and flash code is 41786751.  IMEI	863168013303319
> 
> but this unlock code does not work on me........................

Click to collapse



Maybe there is different unlock codes for each  piece of Huawei B593 4g router.


----------



## 4gltemall (May 2, 2014)

*Unlock Huawei B593*



jenisbob said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am trying to unlock My *Huawei B593 4g Router* , so that i can use other carrier 4g internet sim cards....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello, 

I suggest you check to your local network provider to unlock your Huawei B593. From the beginning, i bought the unlocked B593s-22 from   4gltemall. com , so it's unnecessary to unlock it.


----------



## Luna01 (May 22, 2014)

Take a look at this post, it is the way to unlock Huawei B593:
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f81...ock-code-manually-solved-1689221/#post9583545

Hope this helps!


----------



## wasconet (Apr 23, 2015)

*Unlock Huawei routers and modems*

sure you can unlock all huawei new algo routers and modems here. Huawei router and modem unlock code calculator

Thanks me later for the link


----------



## tur06 (Nov 26, 2016)

Please, could you tell-me if it is possible to unlock Huawei B593 for free? Or its need to pay for unlock code?


----------



## szkenim (Jan 24, 2017)

hello ! 

I would like to unlock my Huawei LTE CPE B593 4G router here is the imei number : 868 031 001 265 962 
can anybody help me ? Tank you very much
Norbi


----------



## jijishthomas (Sep 8, 2017)

i need to unlock my Huawei CPE-B593. where can i get the unlock code??


----------



## techlanka (Jan 6, 2018)

*Huawei Unlock Code*



tur06 said:


> Please, could you tell-me if it is possible to unlock Huawei B593 for free? Or its need to pay for unlock code?

Click to collapse



You need to pay as little as 2.78$


----------



## fixall (Apr 2, 2019)

*no calls on huawei b593*

Hi guys i got the same router but was sold as unlocked. In fact I am using an unlimited data and calls sim from 3 which works well for data. However the issue i am facing is when connecting a cordless telephone to the router tel port  I get a dial tone (but telefone never ring), the blue tel light flashes at the router but the calls are never completed. It always says tel number busy. I get this for income or outcoming calls. I have contacted the the store and they believe it is a firmware limitation of this router for this function I don't see how. Sim is workng absolutly fine for calls as soon i put into a mobile phone i can make and receive calls. The status of the Usim card as normal and good reception..
 Any ideas or adivise what can be done to use the free calls allowance i got from this sim on my cordeless phone? very frustrated as i find no info nowhere in the web and no possible setting  dedicated for that. thanks in advance


----------



## Richei (Dec 15, 2019)

Plesee how to I unlock my huawei cpe B593. The imei is 86009102397387


----------

